# .25 Cal Marauder and New Evanix model



## zzyzx

http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/airgun_hunter.html

Jim Chapman has information on both of these rifles. They sound interesting. The Crosman Marauder in .25 cal at a price many can justify looks to be a nice one. A good short reasoning on why the .25 may be worth it to some who will hunt with it.

Am looking forward to his further sections of the review.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

You should take ANY Chapman's review with a grain of salt. I DO NOT remember a single article that was in any way negative about a product. The reason is simple. This is all business and marketing strategies. No wonder, if a company sends me a rifle free of charge to shoot, review, and KEEP, heck, I am afraid I won't be able to say anything negative about it that can possibly make potential buyers to look some place else...Whatever he reviews, junk or no junk, it's ALL good, and we know it ain't so...


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> You should take ANY Chapman's review with a grain of salt. I DO NOT remember a single article that was in any way negative about a product. The reason is simple. This is all business and marketing strategies. No wonder, if a company sends me a rifle free of charge to shoot, review, and KEEP, heck, I am afraid I won't be able to say anything negative about it that can possibly make potential buyers to look some place else...Whatever he reviews, junk or no junk, it's ALL good, and we know it ain't so...


I have noticed that myself. With the AR6, wonderful. With the Benjamin Trail... it is wonderful. He always discusses all the great points and glosses over the bad (if any).


----------



## spentwings

I've just read his Crosman Nitro review and noticed he didn't mention the trigger. :iroll: 
I like the Nitro a lot but would like it a lot more if it had the equivalent of a 34's trigger.


----------



## avv604

spentwings said:


> I've just read his Crosman Nitro review and noticed he didn't mention the trigger. :iroll:
> I like the Nitro a lot but would like it a lot more if it had the equivalent of a 34's trigger.


Good point. Even Airgun Reporter made mention of how heavy the trigger is. A report from AoA stated the trigger has lots of creep and heavy second stage. Almost like a Gamo trigger.


----------



## zzyzx

I have talked with Jim on his reviews. A couple of things here might help. He is a hunter, not a target puncher and his reviews pretty much key on how the Air Guns will perform for hunting. He says he does get some real dogs... and you will never read a review of those because he contacts the folks providing them to give them feedback instead of printing a lousy review.


----------



## spentwings

zzyzx said:


> I have talked with Jim on his reviews. A couple of things here might help. He is a hunter, not a target puncher and his reviews pretty much key on how the Air Guns will perform for hunting. He says he does get some real dogs... and you will never read a review of those because he contacts the folks providing them to give them feedback instead of printing a lousy review.


Feedback and no review vs. a honest review...guess that's one way to do it.


----------



## zzyzx

Spentwings, a number of reviewers in different product areas do this. Rather than trash a product they give the maker/supplier their feedback so the problems can be addressed. They may review the product later to see if all the concerns were addressed. Some will then print the review even if negative. Many still won't print a really negative review. It is a choice many have to make in product sales and promotion. Most who review rely on the suppliers for the products and really negative reviews without a chance for the supplier/maker to make good on it will get them cut off quickly.


----------



## spentwings

I know how the game is played zzyzx...just never liked the rules.


----------



## echochap

I'll answer questions on any gun I've hunted with, written about... or not written about for that matter. But as I've pointed out many times, anybodies opinion should be taken as just that, an opinion.
Jim Chapman


----------

